# My new deer stand is finally finished



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

whatcha think


----------



## B (May 29, 2007)

Who you trying to keep out of that high rise


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

B said:


> Who you trying to keep out of that high rise


Probably illegal invaders..... Put a Border Patrol sign on the door. Nice deer stand..... You should put a few more windows in though....


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

dang, you can take the whole fam hunting in that rig regulator.
looks nice though


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Is the satellite dish on the other side? I'd put a gate on the thing as well to keep the couches etc. from being trashed by illegals. Maybe you could rent the thing out to the border patrol. On another thought, that thing is big enough you might be able to file a homestead exemption on it.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

spotsndots said:


> Is the satellite dish on the other side? I'd put a gate on the thing as well to keep the couches etc. from being trashed by illegals. Maybe you could rent the thing out to the border patrol. On another thought, that thing is big enough you might be able to file a homestead exemption on it.


Isn't that a gate at the top of the stairs?


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Where's the electricity come in for the A/C and Heat?


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Dutch Treat said:


> Isn't that a gate at the top of the stairs?


I guess I didn't state my thoughts clearly enough....I was agreeing with him having one on there since the second poster asked who he was trying to keep out.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

That a water facuet coming out of the slab below the stairs? 

SD


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

What......no BBQ pit and hammock?


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Where is the garage?
How are you going to park your 4wheeler and truck.....or does your limo driver just drop you off?

Hell-of-a-stand.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

*more pics*

Hey, not really mine, heck it is dam near as big as my bayhouse...a buddy emailed it to me this A.M.....but here are some more pics...I would like it to be mine lol


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Lawd...reminds me of the condo on the Reta Mosa, lol.

That's a deer stand.

TH


----------



## L.T.K.56 (Nov 2, 2006)

bed?----toilet?


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

just goes to show where the whole hunting industry and "sport" are going! 

Whatever happened to roughing it a little bit???

Dont get me wrong, I would love to have it! I would just make that my personal camp house and live in it and just peak out every now and then to see what was moving!


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

And this is why most people think Deer hunting is so easy.. just let em come to the corn and bang while you sit in your a/c and heat and play cards... they give the sport a bad name..







okay really I am just jealous..


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

No laws that say you have to "rough it" to hunt deer...remember how you hunt them as long as it is within the law is up to you.

Garrett, just tell all of the folks who give you a hard time about those pictures that it's really a bird watchers house.

TH


----------



## bspeegle (Jan 28, 2006)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam that is not a deerstand that is a house.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

bit small for my taste, but I could probably manage.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

That'll work!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well believe it or not I hunted on a place a few years back that had two stands taller than that built about the same way. Now no poker tables and not that big around but on a oil well tower that scared me to walk up the stairs. Heck you could see animals further than my gun would shoot. I never hunted out of either one. 

Charlie


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You would need a team to hunt that stand.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Nah Blake...those chairs have wheels..you just roll from window to window, lol.

I'm wondering about the A/C...anyone see electric lines? Maybe underground? Surely not a loud or quiet generator?

TH


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

That's nicer than the dorm room I had in college


----------



## 4X4FOREVER (Mar 12, 2006)

Completely ridiculous!!! No bathroom and whats with the camo roof!??

Its the bottomless bags of money that make REAL HUNTERS look bad!


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

If you hunt from a stand like that do you have to wear camo?


----------



## PearlandFish&Game (Apr 12, 2007)

Did you say deer stand or house?


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

I couldn't fit that dang thing on the shooting lane up in the east Texas Piney Woods! That looks nicer than my ol' camper! 

GY


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

where are the dancers at?


----------



## SCOTT SOKOLY (May 28, 2004)

*?*



RonE said:


> If you hunt from a stand like that do you have to wear camo?


Only for the pictures of you after your hunt!

I wonder if you put some pontoons on the bottom of that if it could double as a duck blind?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

RonE said:


> If you hunt from a stand like that do you have to wear camo?


Pajamas and slippers would be adequate


----------



## Fester (Feb 23, 2005)

I hope he likes the spot. I sure would hate to relocate that one.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Fester said:


> I hope he likes the spot. I sure would hate to relocate that one.


Not to worry, the guy that can afford to build that can, at a moments notice, send his helocopter to sling it up and move it over the high fence to another location.

On the other hand, it might be such a great location that that is the reason it is where it is.


----------



## onthestringer (May 22, 2004)

*Blind*

WOW! That's got to be the biggest blind that I've ever seen. You could throw a he_ _ of a party in there! Looks very nice!


----------



## Firehap (Sep 30, 2005)

TEALnexttime said:


> where are the dancers at?


That's what i'm talkin' about!:rotfl:


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

wow must be nice.. i used to sit on a 5 gallon bucket and he has a leather chair.. I cant ask why someone would do that because if i had the funds I would have acouple of them lol


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

That is what you call living fat. Forget about roughing it. I prefer comfort at this point in my life. Sitting in a deer stand with your fingers and toes numb is not cool :biggrin: . The hunters probably get dropped off in a Critter Gitter.....kind of finishes off the package.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

love the cage looks like a jail porch


----------



## big O (Mar 8, 2007)

Wheres the toilet with a drain?


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I think that has to be the nicest hog trap I have ever seen!!!!


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

*deer blind*

well you can bet your last bullet that those TAXES will be going up ...when they do a fly-over for tax appraisel..now thats a improvement there,,,,,,it's a fixed building.....tax people tryed to do it to me last year on one of mine .....NOT !!!!!!!

phil


----------



## roger1shot (Jul 28, 2004)

Just unreal,what people with money can do.
Hope he gives alot to the NRA.


----------

